# Interview with Dave Sevigny



## KenpoTex (Jul 17, 2010)

Cheaper Than Dirt interview with Dave Sevigny...the "good stuff" starts about 1/2 way down.
http://cheaperthandirt.com/blog/?p=3261

here's a taste:


> *A lot of us out here dont have access to the amount of ammunition you do. I know youve said you ran through over 50,000 rounds of ammunition last year. What advice do you have for new competitors who cant afford that amount of ammunition and range time? What type of practice can we do so that we when we do go out and live fire were up on our game?*
> 
> The number one priority for everybody is to just being able to hit what youre aiming at. If youre limited as to how much ammunition youre actually burning on the range I would just shoot drills that challenge yourself.
> Some of the drills I used to do were to just shoot a very small target, like maybe a 2&#8243;x4&#8243; rectangle at 7 yards, or even just try to keep your shots in the middle of a 8.5&#8243;x11&#8243; sheet of paper. You dont even have to use bulls-eyes. I didnt use bulls-eyes ever on my way up. I would just shoot at blank pieces of paper. Just practice trigger control and learning what to see. I hope Im being clear enough.
> ...


----------

